# Does you spouse/SO love dogs?



## k9ma (Nov 15, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

OK, I don't have a SO currently, but every man I have been involved has been an animal lover. No way would it have worked out otherwise. If a man or woman doesn't like animals it will always be a problem living with someone who is a huge animal lover, especially if they want their animals indoors.


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

my DH tolerates me having Tessa only because he knows it makes me happy... he does take her for walks and pays attention to her only because as he puts it "... I need her to like me, even if I don't like her 'cuz she loves you..." I think he is afraid that she will decide on her own that he isn't needed and begin to make plans for his demise


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

My husband loves Molly and has always had a dog in his life, but I still wouldn't say he loves dogs, but he definitely likes them. If he loved them, he would let me get a puppy that I want







He is great with Molly though and we share responsibility with her. He feeds her and takes her for walks and plays with her, but he isn't addicted to training like I am, so training and classes is my territory.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

My husband loves animals also. Can't say that he's quite as "nuts" about them as me, but he's a great "dad". He grumbles about 4 kitties in the house, but guess who messes with them the most??? And guess who brought two of them home - both strays and he couldn't walk away from them. It's a good thing he has some common sense when it comes to how many we can handle, or I don't think I could stop at the six we have!


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

DF loves dogs. We'll probably always have one. He never really knew much about the correct care, but he's always had bonds with them & had GSD's ... so we've learned together thanks to this site.


----------



## Jayda'sMyBaby (Sep 12, 2007)

my fiance loves our dogs but considers Jayda to be a pain in the butt, hes always complaining but i always catch him cuddling with both dogs on the bed or couch and talking baby talk to them sometimes its pretty cute.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

My Dh loves cody, no question about that. If he was single though, he would have no animals. He LOVES the cats, he was the one who wanted the cats, he is more of a cat person, because they don't need as much care as dogs do. He does not like to walk Cody, if he has to, he will, but oftentimes he would rather just play than go for a walk. he wont take him to the vet, or clip his nails or brush him. Not once has he cleaned up the yard after him.. but he does play with him and cuddle and give kisses..







I think he is doing fine with all the animals we have ...


----------



## k9ma (Nov 15, 2002)

You guys are all so lucky! Where did you meet these fab men?

All of my ex's were dog lovers, but the current b/f ambushed me. It was a friendship that suddenly developed into a relationship.

I know it's wrong, but when I first meet a non-dog lover I peg them as cold or off in some way. They really need to work to change my mind.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

My ex adored the animals, that is one thing i dug about him. I wouldn't even consider dating anyone who wasn't crazy about dogs & cats considering I have 6.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

My DW is a lifelong dog lover. When I met her she had a very old Great Pyrenees. I had an Old GSD then, Odin's Uncle Willie. Among the first things we went through together before we were anything much more than friends was the passing of our dogs. The emotional impact we both felt and saw in each other served to bond us closer and in short order we became a couple. Later she got a GSD/Beagle cross and a Labrador/Basset Hound cross at the pound. Wyatt was killed by a malicious truck driver (he swerved to hit him) but she still has Billie, the GSD/Beagle.

She didn't like cats though when I met her. Mostly because of her grandmother's psycho cats as she called them. Hop Sing changed her mind about cats though and she realized that like dogs they are usually a reflection of their owner. So she has Hazel now. 

DW's devotion to dogs have led her to abandoning the bakery job were I met her to becoming a vet tech and a dog trainer in her own right. She teaches puppy classes and beginner basics. She's on my case now to restart my own dog training classes. I will probably do so this spring. Just too darn busy right now.


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

My DH is a dog lover but wasn't necessarily a GSD lover... I got him started on the breed and now he's a serious lover...

His sister however hates dogs... good thing she doesn't have any.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

my dh has always liked dogs, we have had cats in apt. and then dogs when we were able to. But he isn't passionate about them as I am. He did "surprise" us w/Onyx at Christmas...I was more surprised that he was into getting a pup than the pup herself. I just wish he would have let me be involved in the decision. Onyx is from a breeder that I may not have went with had I known. I would definately have rescued instead. Oh, well, I love her so much that the point is now MUTE!!!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

likes dogs in general, but loves our dogs. Spoils them,lol, but loves them


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My husband loved the dogs though tolerated them in the house and on the bed for me.


----------



## BratMom (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm lucky, my DH loves dogs-he grew up with GSD'S. I on the other hand grew up with cats-had very limited experience with dogs. My best girlfriend got a Newfoundland puppy years ago and I fell in love! Told Dh I wanted a puppy and of course he wanted a GSD and he won. That's how our girl Sheba came into our lives. We both loved her like she was our daughter and when she went to the bridge we went back to the same breeder and hence Kayla came into our life. Neither one of us can imagine our life now without a GSD in it. Kayla was a real handful at first but is turning into a real sweetheart as she matures. We both share her walks, cleaning up after her and feeding/fresh water for her, and loving her, playing with her and snuggling with her.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

My fiancee didn't think about dogs much. Then, he met me, and Grimm.







He LOVES Grimm, and amazingly, seems to feel and understand Grimm's feelings very quickly and accurately, sees things from Grimm's perspective, even without me needing to explain how Grimm feels or sees things. He just feels it along with Grimm. He reads Grimm with amazing accuracy.

He's not yet accustomed to the way we all think-- scheduling our lives around our dog's schedules for potty time, play time, walk time, feeding time, training time, etc. It's a new thing for him.

Best of all, is that he LOVES Grimm!


----------



## Ardatha (Aug 11, 2007)

My IH (Insane Husband) bought me a kitten when we first got together, then later said she reminded him of why he hates cats. Now, this is the same man that speng umpteen dollars on cat toys and a kitty condo the day we got her. He has also said, "Bless you." to the cat when he sneezes, because "animals are people, too." 

Before we got Shadow, he said to me one day, out of the blue, "I think we should get a puppy." I asked him, "Are you insane? Did your mother drop you on your head???" We live in a large two bedroom apartmen, not exactly the ideal setting for a puppy. When I finally agreed I was thinking cute little fluffy puppy, a Benji type dog. He found out about Shadow being available and the next thing I know, I'm getting bombarded with all the information on what a great service dogs GSD's are. 

The other day he claimed he hates dogs too. Yeah, uh huh, sure right... I'll believe that when he starts ignoring the dog. That ain't gonna happen anytime soon. I think I'm married to an in the closet animal lover. Ya know what I mean? LOL


----------



## GabbyBond (Dec 1, 2006)

My bf loves Bond like no other (aside from me of course!) but as he puts it "Bond would be eating purina if it wasn't for you!" because while he loves Bond, he doesn't spend the time that I do reading and learning!!!


----------



## Ardatha (Aug 11, 2007)

I think my IH (insane husband) feels like if he says he hates dogs that gives him a right to complain about things the puppy does but (and this is a big but) he is always the first in line when it comes time to walk the dog or take him to his obedience class. Shadow adores him, which belies his statement about 'hating dogs!' LOL Little does he know...


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

My husband was just waiting for the right moment to get a GSD after several happy childhood years spent with Nero, a K9 corps dropout. We are both devoted to Wolf, we take turns on the various walks in the day-in part because Wolf is such a baby first thing in the morning rolling around on his back in utter joy-and it's too good a moment for one person to monopolize. Our only disagreement about Wolf is training: I am much more consistent and disciplined. Mary Jane


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

My hubby loves the dogs and even trains in SAR with me but he doesn't get into it like I do and cant understand why I have so much pleasure when I just watch my pack. I love to watch them interact when they don't think I am there. I have a balcony off my bedroom so I get to drink my coffee while they are out having their first play and really get to watch the pack dynamics without a human to guide it....sooooo cool!


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

Mine LOVES dogs, but will get no other dog but the GSD. He says(and I agree) that there is no other breed as smart or with as many talents, or as loyal as the GSD.


----------



## tktaylor (Nov 10, 2006)

Mine loves animals. He tries to be tough but he's a big softie!!! I find the dogs in bed with him all the time!


----------



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

Initially he was not very fond of them being in the house. He grew up on a farm where all animals lived outside. But, he has completely changed his tune - loves them as much as I do. As Sadies mom says I find them in bed together.

Love it!


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

My husband who begged me to not get Bella until after the first of the year because of his knee surgery recovery and holidays and blah blah blah says to other people that he didnt want the dog. You see who won that argument! That drives me crazy! Hes trying to be tough and make me out to look bad. Well, today I come home for lunch and find him sitting on the back porch with Bella in his lap! Shes belly up and he has his head down nuzzling her and petting her! I almost forgot....when I said it was time to go get her (we had a four hour drive to get Bella) he was the first to jump in the car and say he was going. The first to ask to see the breeders other dogs and Bella's mom....just a lot of talk he is!


----------



## k1184 (Dec 8, 2006)

Dogs are us.....My husband & I are police k9 handlers as well as showing & breeding gsd's


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

My DH wanted to move out when I told him I was getting a GSD....









That was 8 months ago, and now he is informing me when Tonga has or hasn't pooped, the size of his poop...or did I check his ears, because he is favoring one side...

So all is now well in my household.....


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

My husband loves adult animals. since Mandalay was 9 weeks old when I got her, he always says that he does not like her but that he MIGHT like her one day when she is all grown up. I know better, though cuz I find him scratching her ears and playing with her when he thinks no one is looking.


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

I am not currently attached, but my "dog test" must be passed by all women in between dates 5 and 7. careful evaluation of how a person treats a dog can tell you a lot about them.


----------

